# Ruti Island



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been growing up a male Ruti Island with my all male hap/peacock tank and it turns out the 70% of people I asked about it were right, he's gotten too aggressive :\.

He's started to color up beautifully and seems like he's grown twice his size over night, beautiful fish, but just way too aggressive for my peaceful haps and peacocks.

So what I've decided to do is get my old 40 long (48x12x15) setup and running and transfer him over there. Then I need to find some ruti island females I was thinking 3-4?

I also heard they tend to color up even more around females of their species so I'm very excited to see the results of this new setup.

Does that sound like it will be the best way choice for my situation?

Any further tips would be appreciated as well, thanks :thumb:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi 
vics males tend to be more colorful when housed together with the females but they also tend to be more agressive
xris


----------

